# The most secluded remote boating spots in the U.S.



## khammett (Sep 20, 2013)

Where in the USA could you be boating and be in a place where you wouldn't see other people for days or weeks? Pure solitude.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

Perhaps Alaska...


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Not many places like that in the USA to sail but just because you see other people doesn't mean you have to interact with them


----------



## yossarian (Apr 29, 2012)

You said boating, not sailing. I think there are river trips in Northern Maine, Alaska, perhaps in the Southwest, and so on that would qualify as remote. If you were limiting it to sailing, I think AK is the place. Though you could create some solitude by sailing during the off-season in some locations - maybe Maine in the winter?


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Not US, But not Alaska either.

East coast of Quebec. Newfoundland.


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

I once did a story where I asked people their favorite place to hike/bike...

I soon realized this is a question that never gets a good answer, since people don't want to tell --- in this case --- where to go to find no one. It is counterproductive. 

Ask for a second or third choice...


----------



## ericb760 (Apr 11, 2012)

The windward side of any of the Channel Islands off of California are pretty remote and desolate most of the time.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

I've discovered that secluded places are generally brought about because either they are hard to get too, or no one wants to go there. 

Choose wisely.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

yossarian said:


> Though you could create some solitude by sailing during the off-season in some locations - maybe Maine in the winter?


Trust me, you can create a fair bit of solitude by sailing to Maine in the winter


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

Lake Superior. I've done this lake end to end several times without seeing another boat.


----------



## ericb760 (Apr 11, 2012)

JonEisberg said:


> Trust me, you can create a fair bit of solitude by sailing to Maine in the winter


Honestly, that's not something you see every day. Snow while under sail. I love it! Strange, we are taught not to sail in inclement weather if we can help it. I've always disagreed. While I wouldn't go out in a dangerous gale, I relish a bit of inclement weather. How else to learn how to sail in it when you aren't expecting to? Sadly, none of my sailing buddies share my enthusiasm...


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

Lake Ontario delivery at easter


----------



## CrazyRu (May 10, 2007)

I have a little beach cruising boat, besides my 28 ft cruising boat. With the little boat i traveled some quite remote places. 10000 islands/Everglades coast in Florida, Maine islands trail, upstate NY lakes, it is quite possible to find a solitude in small boat if you step off a beaten path.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

There are a bunch of keys, islets and reefs between Key West and the Dry Tortugas that one can hide out in for quite a while without having any company. There's often a boat passing, a mile or 3 away, but that as close as most get. Also, the Everglades/Shark River area can be pretty isolated.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

khammett said:


> Where in the USA could you be boating and be in a place where you wouldn't see other people for days or weeks? Pure solitude.


How would anyone know, no one goes there


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

CrazyRu said:


> I have a little beach cruising boat, besides my 28 ft cruising boat. With the little boat i traveled some quite remote places. 10000 islands/Everglades coast in Florida, Maine islands trail, upstate NY lakes, it is quite possible to find a solitude in small boat if you step off a beaten path.


That's true. I can find satisfying solitude in some surprising places. I used to find it on small boats in wilderness lakes in the Northeast.

These days, I find all the solitude I seek on the coast of Maine. I can't find many(any?) places devoid of human existence here(or anywhere in this region), but if I want to be alone, I can find that pretty easily.

Small boats and shallow draft can give you a whole layer of unique solitude just off some heavily traveled waterways.


----------



## misfits (Dec 9, 2011)

khammett said:


> Where in the USA could you be boating and be in a place where you wouldn't see other people for days or weeks? Pure solitude.


That's right up there with telling people where your favorite hunting spot is


----------



## caberg (Jul 26, 2012)

I find adequate solitude for us on certain parts of Lake Champlain (to be sure, there are busy parts as well). I have countless places to anchor overnight within 10 miles of our mooring where we are guaranteed to be the only boat aside from some passing fishermen now and again. Not "off the beaten path" by any means, but then again the boat is only a few miles from our house.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

JonEisberg said:


> Trust me, you can create a fair bit of solitude by sailing to Maine in the winter


In Maine you will always see someone on the water as we have a large commercial fishing fleet that operate year round. Recreationally, boating starts to drop off significantly at Labor Day. We do our annual cruise in September and enjoy uncrowded mooring fields and waterfronts. I have been in plenty of anchorages in the spring and fall in Maine and been the only boat.

Jon, you walked right past my boat when going to yours. When were you here? We sail as late as December but unstep the mast and wrap the boat for winter.


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

Two places on the US East Coast can be quite 'solitary':

• Delaware Bay with no 'ports' between Cape May / Lewes De. and the C&D canal .... about 60 miles of tidal salt marsh, and virtually NO people. 

• Eastern North Carolina - most of the Albemarle and Pamlico Sounds. With the exception of the outer banks and a few inland towns its all pristine wilderness marsh .... and virtually NO people. 

Bring your bug spray, etc. as that's why few live in these places.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

RichH said:


> Bring your bug spray, etc. as that's why few live in these places.


Now if the OP reworded the post to include no bugs, well I suppose the answer would be nowhere. Cruising would be so much nicer w/o skeeters and no-see-ums, wouldn't it?


----------



## MikeGuyver (Dec 13, 2008)

Yah, who'd go to southeast Alaska....375 miles with only 2 road access points.
Waaay tooo crowded!


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Actually, there are loads of places along the East Coast of the U.S. where you could spend days, even weeks, without seeing another boat. Some of the remote inlets along the barrier islands of Virginia's segment of the Delmarva Peninsula, Sand Shoal, New and Metompkin inlets are very quiet, even during the height of boating season.

New Inlet, however, can be a bit hairy to access during a hard, ebb tide because of the nearby shoals and bars. Local knowledge is paramount here. Just beyond the inlet is a small bay that leads to Rattail Creek, which winds for miles through the tidal marsh and averages about 4 feet deep. This is the northernmost range of tarpon, and while I've never been able to catch one here, I have seen dozens rolling in the inlet during ebb tide. These fish are huge, averaging more than 100 pounds.

Sand Shoal inlet is a piece of cake, even when the tide is running. It's wide, very deep and provides access to a vast area of tidal marsh that during high tide, resembles a huge, manicured lawn of sea grasses. It's beautiful, but very buggy. Mostly greenhead flies, skeeters and no see ums, both day and night. You can overcome this with a simple outdoor gazebo screen cover available for under $30 at Wall Mart. This will fit right over your bimini top and provides total protection from the biting critters.

Last October, while traveling down the ICW, there were times when I didn't see another boat for days on end. I was somewhat concerned, mainly because if something were to break down, the ICW in southern Virginia and parts of the Carolinas were nothing more than a winding ditch through a swamp. No people anywhere you looked for miles on end.

Someone mentioned the Florida Keys west of Key West. Been there dozens of times, and most of the time the back country between Mule Key Basin and the Dry Tortugas is devoid of people, but the fishing was fantastic. You could lobster dive at the west end of the Lakes Passage near Boca Grande Key and find all the lobsters you could ever want. It can be a popular sailboat anchorage at times for boats headed to the Tortugas, but most of the time I had the entire place to myself.

The Marquesses Keys are one of the jewels of this area. There are three entrances to the inner area of the Marquesses Keys and Money Harbor, two of which are more than adequate for most sailboats drawing under 6 feet. Both inlets are situated on the south side of the Atoll, but I only recommend entering during high, slack tide. During ebb tide, the water rips through the inlets pretty hard and could slam you into the coral heads nearby. This too is one of those areas where you won't see a soul for days or even weeks on end.

The best attribute of cruising is meeting fellow cruisers. Over the years some of the most fascinating people I've ever encountered have been individuals and couples living aboard their sailboats and trawlers. All that solitude can be nice for a week or two, but beyond that I would much rather be someplace like Boot Key Harbor in Marathon, Florida. I met some fabulous people there, most of which were cruisers, and nearly all were live aboards.










All the best,

Gary


----------



## rhpaw (Jun 3, 2012)

MikeGuyver said:


> Yah, who'd go to southeast Alaska....375 miles with only 2 road access points.
> Waaay tooo crowded!


No cars, so everyone has boats up here. It's a secluded place, but I doubt you could go for more than a two or three without seeing evidence of another mariner.. (in the summer)


----------



## MikeGuyver (Dec 13, 2008)

The op asked for the most remote.....try getting away from people anywhere else in U.S. waters......in summer


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Not the US, but close, the BC coast. Endless possibilities, especially north of Vancouver Island. Even during the height of the summer there are lots of places where you will have a nice bay all to yourself, occasionally seeing another boat in the distance (not many in Desolation Sound or the popular spots, but if you look you can find them).


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

jrd22 said:


> Not the US, but close, the BC coast. Endless possibilities, especially north of Vancouver Island. Even during the height of the summer there are lots of places where you will have a nice bay all to yourself, occasionally seeing another boat in the distance (not many in Desolation Sound or the popular spots, but if you look you can find them).


Yes, but it seems more people are 'looking'.... last summer in the Broughtons was far from 'lonely'.... even disregarding our own flotilla.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

boatpoker said:


> Lake Superior. I've done this lake end to end several times without seeing another boat.


That's only cause they saw you coming!

My issue is that the water is so cold on Superior.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

miatapaul said:


> My issue is that the water is so cold on Superior.


It warms up to the low 50s by the end of summer 

Not another boat in sight though:


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Lake Superior is a good suggestion. Lake Huron's North Channel (much of it is technically in Canada) is another if you cruise early in the season. We cruised the North Channel from June through August and didn't share an anchorage until July 1.

And if you don't limit yourself to the US, there's these: Uninhabited but not Unnoticed


----------



## MikeGuyver (Dec 13, 2008)

Yup, get north of Cape Caution and things thin out quickly


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

After Memorial Day, To the East'rd. After Labor Day to the West'rd.

Down


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

Rare to see another boat on the Big Sur coast of California or further north of San Francisco called "The Lost Coast", no roads on the land there even. However these are not places anyone hangs around much, no shelter, everyone's "just passing thru".


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Northern reaches of Green Bay on Lake Michigan can be very remote and lightly cruised.
Big Bay and Little Bay De Noc with the ports of Escanaba and especially Fayette are the most remote places we have visited.


----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

Bay of Fundy or the coast of Maine in the fog!


----------



## NICHOLSON58 (Feb 22, 2009)

I also suggest the North Channel of Lake Huron. Seasonally, there are times you will see almost no one. This place is rated one of the top ten cruise destinations on the planet. There are also places 'white' on the charts where there are no soundings for hundreds of square miles. Venture in here slowly & carefully. If your draft is shallow there are thousands of islands and anchorages here. Good fishing too. 

Also, All of Lake Superior, especially the Apostle Islands and the Canadian side. Be sure to cruise the Pictured Rocks National sea shore (south side west of Munising). There is a seasonal bonanza fishing on Stannard Rock in the middle of Superior when large lake trout can be caught in 20 foot deep shoals with light tackle - if the hatch is on. Go to Isle Royal and camp/hike with the moose.

There are many places to get lost in the islands between Mackinaw and Drumond around Government Bay. 

Check out the North end of Georgian Bay East of the North Channel. You will need Canadian Hydro graphic charts.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Faster said:


> Yes, but it seems more people are 'looking'.... last summer in the Broughtons was far from 'lonely'.... even disregarding our own flotilla.


Since Canada is in the mix.

Quatsino Sound.









Kains Island lightstation at the entrance to Quatsino.









Taken from a private fishing lodge where I was teaching a power boat course.









Winter Harbour. Population - 4.


----------



## luhtag (Mar 5, 2003)

I know a couple spots...near Detroit.


----------



## sealover (Jun 27, 2009)

You looking for "navigable water" to sail TO, or can you trailer? Like the MacGregor ads say - I can get to my favorite sailing spots at 55mph. Mountain lakes on a weekday off season?


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Tim R. said:


> Jon, you walked right past my boat when going to yours. When were you here? We sail as late as December but unstep the mast and wrap the boat for winter.


That was quite some time ago, Tim - 2000, or 2001, if memory serves...

I smartened up over subsequent winters, there's still plenty of isolation to be found down south, as well


----------



## NICHOLSON58 (Feb 22, 2009)

Baei Fine & Topaz Lake - North Channel


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I got to thinking about this thread, and there's one thing that immediately comes to mind. If you want to go to a very secluded location, one where you never see another boat or other people, there's a good reason no one will be at that location - it's not worth going to for one reason or another. It will be either too hot, too cold, bug infested, dangerous shoals, crazy tides, etc..., take your pick. Most of the desirable locations were discovered years ago, and that's why people go there - not because they're undesirable. 

Think about it,

Gary


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

travlineasy said:


> I got to thinking about this thread, and there's one thing that immediately comes to mind. If you want to go to a very secluded location, one where you never see another boat or other people, there's a good reason no one will be at that location - it's not worth going to for one reason or another. It will be either too hot, too cold, bug infested, dangerous shoals, crazy tides, etc..., take your pick. Most of the desirable locations were discovered years ago, and that's why people go there - not because they're undesirable.
> 
> Think about it,
> 
> Gary


Gary

You are absolutely correct. Quatsino Sound is a terrible place - do not go there. 

Barkley Sound is even worse.


----------



## MikeGuyver (Dec 13, 2008)

But Gary, that's the very reason we go to those locations. BECAUSE nobody is there for one or many reasons. I'd rather put up with too much heat, cold, bugs distance or any other excuse people use to not go than have a bunch of @#$#$%# noisy, thoughtless, arrogant,people there. They can have the easy spots close to town ,, with starbucks, west marine or whatever other umbilical cord they need close at hand. I'll take the serenity of nature over that any day even if I do have to put out a little effort for it. 

...Think about it !!!!!


----------



## MikeGuyver (Dec 13, 2008)

ps.
jackdale is right Barkley sound is a horrible place, and Nootka is lots worse


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

MikeGuyver said:


> ps.
> jackdale is right Barkley sound is a horrible place, and Nootka is lots worse


And it is too late to tell everyone how disgusting the Broughtons are. The passes that you have transit to get there are extremely dangerous, especially at slack tide.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

NICHOLSON58 said:


> Baei Fine & Topaz Lake - North Channel


Awesome spot and one of the world's amazing fjords. Just don't go in July/August, because you likely won't be alone.


----------



## Coquina (Dec 27, 2012)

You can go up some rivers on the lower Eastern Shore of the Chesapeake and be very very lonely. The bugs carries off everyone else


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

Isle Royale , Lake Superior ... wildest place in lower 48 states .. most unvisited Federal park....Dale


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I don't know guys, I met lots and lots of great people on my trip down the ICW last year. And, while Boot Key Harbor was packed to capacity, I only came across one crazy lady that I damned near threw into the canal. She was drunk out of her mind, stoned on some drugs, and completely whacko! She tried to rip the wires out of my amp and keyboard, but fortunately, I grabbed her arms, moved her out off the stage, and the marina security guys took her away. The rest of the night was a blast and everyone had a ball. Can't say enough good things about all the wonderful people I've met cruising. I'd love to see them all again someday. If you're running across nasty people while cruising, then I guess you cruise in a different area than I do for sure.

Gary


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

kwaltersmi said:


> Awesome spot and one of the world's amazing fjords. Just don't go in July/August, because you likely won't be alone.


That's not an issue in the fjords of Newfoundland... Even in August, I never once anchored anywhere with another boat in sight...

Not much chance you're gonna have to listen to somebody's Honda 2000 running on deck up that way...


----------



## NICHOLSON58 (Feb 22, 2009)

JonEisberg said:


> That's not an issue in the fjords of Newfoundland... Even in August, I never once anchored anywhere with another boat in sight...
> 
> Not much chance you're gonna have to listen to somebody's Honda 2000 running on deck up that way...


Beautiful location & unmatched scenery, however, we swam in warm, fresh water every day

Baei Fine is the border of the southern edge of the Canadian Shield. (earth's oldest rocks) The north side, La Clotche range is white quartz and the southern side is red granite. Just south of there is sedimentary limestone. Geology is pretty interesting. Topaz lake is a short hike into the LaClotche and is turquoise from copper leaching into the water. There is no algae, fish, weeds, bacteria. Visibility under water is like the Bahamas. Bring flotation & jump off the cliffs.

Note the glacial gouges in the granite. Igneous intrusion -"X marks the spot - RRRRRRRR"


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

jackdale said:


> And it is too late to tell everyone how disgusting the Broughtons are. The passes that you have transit to get there are extremely dangerous, especially at slack tide.


...and don't forget about the BEARS


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

travlineasy said:


> , I only came across one crazy lady that I damned near threw into the canal. She was drunk out of her mind, stoned on some drugs, and completely whacko! She tried to rip the wires out of my amp and keyboard, but fortunately, I grabbed her arms, moved her out off the stage, and the marina security guys took her away.
> 
> Gary


That DR Ferron is one wild chick! You may need a restraining order


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

JonEisberg said:


> That's not an issue in the fjords of Newfoundland... Even in August, I never once anchored anywhere with another boat in sight...
> 
> Not much chance you're gonna have to listen to somebody's Honda 2000 running on deck up that way...


Most secluded remote boating spot in the US ? That's CANADA.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

xort said:


> That DR Ferron is one wild chick! You may need a restraining order


Yep, Donna's a wild gal - I'll drink to that. If she wasn't so young, plus married to a nice, young man who's a lot bigger and tougher than me, I'd sail away with her. Of course, I would need to be 40 years younger, too, and that ain't gonna happen. 

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

RichH said:


> Two places on the US East Coast can be quite 'solitary':
> 
> • Delaware Bay with no 'ports' between Cape May / Lewes De. and the C&D canal .... about 60 miles of tidal salt marsh, and virtually NO people.
> 
> ...


the Delaware can be a bit tricky to sail with it's tides, currents, standing waves, and shallow areas.. not to mention all the ships.

This week I drove up from florida and decided to stay away from the usual I95 route and stuck with Coastal Highway 17 all the way up into Delaware. It was close to 50 degrees as I went around Albermarle sound.. didn't see a single boat in the water


----------



## MikeGuyver (Dec 13, 2008)

Ya, most of those Canadians we meet are nasty, they even bring fresh fish and crab to your boat. I have even seen them bring wine and cheese...the nerve !!!...who wants anyone to catch your lines when docking or actually give you directions to the best restaurant or help lug heavy objects up the dock .?
And then, they anchor within 10 miles of you........!


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

I've been ignoring this thread since it specifies "US," but I see many have cited wonderful Canadian sites. So let me put another plug in for the north shore of Lake Superior. It is wild, remote and you can go for a week or more during peak sailing times (July/August) and still see no other cruising boats. 

I'd concur with Isle Royale as being wonderful and remote (should have been in Canada after all!). Apostles are OK in the off season, but is crazy busy during the main summer months. Same with the North Channel. I used to sail out of North Channel, and found it way too busy for my liking most of the time. 

I hope to be in NFLD in two years Jon. Looking forward to it.

Here's a pic from our recent north shore trip on Superior. Don't need to go to the Bahamas for endless sandy beaches and bright blue, crystal clear water.


----------



## MikeGuyver (Dec 13, 2008)

Coincidently Barkley Sound, San Juan Island group , North Lake Superior and Fjords of Newfoundland are all at roughly the same latitude. Maybe we have more in common than we realized.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

MikeGuyver said:


> Coincidently Barkley Sound, San Juan Island group , North Lake Superior and Fjords of Newfoundland are all at roughly the same latitude. Maybe we have more in common than we realized.


Latitude and attitude.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

MikeGuyver said:


> Coincidently Barkley Sound, San Juan Island group , North Lake Superior and Fjords of Newfoundland are all at roughly the same latitude. Maybe we have more in common than we realized.


Interesting observation. I've sailed bits of the PNW inside passage. It reminded me a lot of Lake Superior's north shore. Rugged, wild and beautiful. Lots of places to tuck into and explore. Pics of NFLD look similar. Hmmmm



jackdale said:


> Latitude and attitude.


Exactly!


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

Many places in northern and southern puget sound are deserted between November through April. 

The outer outer islands of Hawaii have not a single souls save the occasional passing fishing boat. Don't forget hawaii has tons of tiny island that extend for 100's of miles. I'm not sure about the legalities of going ashore or even anchoring in a lot of places but I there if no one there I doubt you'd get into any trouble. It was also just made into a marine park. Largest in the country. 

The remote parts of Lake Superior are a good answer. 

I think with so many people owning fishing trailer boats, you'd be hard pressed to find a lake. Even remote lakes like Sacajawea in North Dakota have somewhat heavy local fishing usage. 

Alaska I'm sure is probably number one. Is huge and has endless places to anchor alone. 

Otherwise even the rugged northern pacific coast from SF to Juan de Fuca has marinas and people in pretty much every available safe haven. It would be a better place for solitude but there are so few harbors and bays. 

I can't imagine maine offers much solitude. It's really pretty small and it's right next to the largest population centers of our country. I think what they call solitude over there, people in Alaska and maybe even b. c. And Washington would call too close to civilization. 

I think we've got to qualify this with where offers solitude within reason. So if you're dodging ice chunks and blizzards I would not consider that. You can almost always find solitude if the weather is bad enough of downright unsafe. But it shouldn't be on this list. Or we can put the eye of a hurricane off the gulf coast as a nice place to get away but be realistic. So no maine in winter. 

The rest of the Atlantic south to Florida has people. Probably some nooks you can find but no real desolation. Same for the gulf coast.


----------



## Strait Shooter (Sep 28, 2011)

MikeGuyver said:


> Coincidently Barkley Sound, San Juan Island group , North Lake Superior and Fjords of Newfoundland are all at roughly the same latitude. Maybe we have more in common than we realized.


Maybe, but our women are all above average in the looks department.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

The Chesapeake Bay, evidently.

I didn't see a sole on the water from 8am to 3pm (Deale, MD). Above average temps, 15-20 breeze, flat water. Go figure.









_
(Not much of a picture--I was only trying to photo gear for a friend.)_


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

northoceanbeach said:


> I think with so many people owning fishing trailer boats, you'd be hard pressed to find a lake. Even remote lakes like Sacajawea in North Dakota have somewhat heavy local fishing usage.


It's spelled "Lake Sakakawea"  and it has some very secluded areas. I've never sailed it, but I've spent a lot of time camping on a remote area of the shore and it is rare to see a boat go by.


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

MikeOReilly said:


> I've been ignoring this thread since it specifies "US," but I see many have cited wonderful Canadian sites. So let me put another plug in for the north shore of Lake Superior. It is wild, remote and you can go for a week or more during peak sailing times (July/August) and still see no other cruising boats.
> 
> I'd concur with Isle Royale as being wonderful and remote (should have been in Canada after all!). Apostles are OK in the off season, but is crazy busy during the main summer months. Same with the North Channel. I used to sail out of North Channel, and found it way too busy for my liking most of the time.
> 
> ...


Beautiful spot Mike. I love the north shore of Lake Superior. Would be a great area to cruise. I graduated from Lakehead U in the 70's and haven't been back to the area since 1981.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

petmac said:


> Beautiful spot Mike. I love the north shore of Lake Superior. Would be a great area to cruise. I graduated from Lakehead U in the 70's and haven't been back to the area since 1981.


Thanks Petmac. It's a shot from Oiseau Bay. That northeastern whole coast is littered with similar views. Come on up. If you enjoy wilderness travel, you'll love it.


----------



## MikeGuyver (Dec 13, 2008)

Women are beautiful wherever you are, it's just harder to see them through 17 layers of foulies !


----------



## benesailor (Dec 27, 2012)

Here's my vote. Haven't sailed it, but fished it. Absolutely gorgeous. The fishing was incredlble and you could camp on most of the islands. Perfect for a trailer sailor. (Watch out for the rocks!) Good canoeing too.

Lake of the Woods.



> Lake of the Woods (French: Lac des Bois) is a lake occupying parts of the Canadian provinces of Ontario and Manitoba and the U.S. state of Minnesota.[1] It separates a small land area of Minnesota from the rest of the United States. The Northwest Angle and the town of Angle Township can only be reached from the rest of Minnesota by crossing the lake or by traveling through Canada. The Northwest Angle is the northernmost part of the contiguous United States. Its "northwesternmost point" served as a problematic landmark in treaties defining the international border.
> 
> Lake of the Woods is fed by the Rainy River, Shoal Lake, Kakagi Lake and other smaller rivers. The lake drains into the Winnipeg River and then into Lake Winnipeg. Ultimately, its outflow goes north through the Nelson River to Hudson Bay.
> 
> Lake of the Woods is over seventy miles long and wide, and contains more than 14,552 islands and 65,000 miles (105,000 km) of shoreline. It would amount to the longest coastline of any Canadian lake, except that the lake is not entirely within Canada. Lake of the Woods is also the sixth largest freshwater lake located (at least partially) in the United States, after the five Great Lakes.


That's 14,552 islands ! ! It is actually easy to get lost on the lake when you are in the islands.


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

MikeOReilly said:


> Thanks Petmac. It's a shot from Oiseau Bay. That northeastern whole coast is littered with similar views. Come on up. If you enjoy wilderness travel, you'll love it.


I know that area. Near Marathon. I used to stay at Ney's Prov Park. A long time ago. I have often thought that a trip through that area by boat would be great but I don't think it will happen now. I spent four years in Thunder Bay.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

petmac said:


> I know that area. Near Marathon. I used to stay at Ney's Prov Park. A long time ago. I have often thought that a trip through that area by boat would be great but I don't think it will happen now. I spent four years in Thunder Bay.


I lived in Marathon for ~6 years. Then moved into the big city of Thunder Bay (actually, we live outside the city, past Chippewa Park). Neys is beautiful. Pic Island, Rossport... I started sailing when in Marathon, but before that we canoed and kayaked. I've paddled from Wawa to Marathon a few times, and now sail it as much as possible.

Don't know where your sailing takes you these days, but it's truly and undiscovered land up here (as you know). Come on back .


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

MikeOReilly said:


> I lived in Marathon for ~6 years. Then moved into the big city of Thunder Bay (actually, we live outside the city, past Chippewa Park). Neys is beautiful. Pic Island, Rossport... I started sailing when in Marathon, but before that we canoed and kayaked. I've paddled from Wawa to Marathon a few times, and now sail it as much as possible.
> 
> Don't know where your sailing takes you these days, but it's truly and undiscovered land up here (as you know). Come on back .


I sail the Bay of Fundy, St John River and the coast of Maine.
My wife spent much of her youth in White River. I interviewed with American Can when I graduated but decided to head for The Pas, Manitoba. Moved from The Pas to NFLD and then returned to my home province of NB. Retired now and spend about six months of the year sailing. 
Is the Hoito still in business ? If so, I may come back.


----------



## NorthernPilgrim (Dec 28, 2013)

khammett said:


> Where in the USA could you be boating and be in a place where you wouldn't see other people for days or weeks? Pure solitude.


Lake Superior, especially (not in the U.S., but near it) along the north shore.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

petmac said:


> I sail the Bay of Fundy, St John River and the coast of Maine.


Fundy must be a whole other world of sailing. Actually, we may be in your area in a couple of seasons. Our plan is to move on board this summer and start progressing towards the Atlantic. Next season is Lake Ontario, then out the St. Lawrence in 2015.



petmac said:


> Is the Hoito still in business ? If so, I may come back.


You bet. Hasn't changed a bit. Probably have the same plates and cutlery.


----------

